# Goose Stew



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This was in DU Magazine.

I tried it and it was awesome!

Night before....

Take your goose ( 1 breasts - 2 halves) and brine it in 1/2 gallon of water and 1/2 cup salt.

Now ingredients:

2 tablespoons veg oil
2 cups cooked ham cubed
2 cups of goose meat chunked (about one breast)
1 large onion roughly chopped
4 stalks of celery chopped in 1/4" think slices
3 Carrots peeled and chopped in 1/4" slices
1 green pepper seeded and roughly chopped
1 jalapeno pepper seeded and thinly chopped
4 cloves of minced garlic
1 quart of chicken broth
1- 15oz can of diced tomatoes
1 - 6 oz can of tomato paste
1 - 15 oz can of white beans
Salt and pepper

Take goose out of brine and remove all unwanted parts (fat, grisley, tendons, etc.) And tenderize....smack with mallet or frying pan. Then chunk up.

Heat oil in a stock pot over medium heat. Add ham and cook fro three minutes. Add goose and cook, stirring often, until evenly browned. Then add onion and the next 5 ingredients. Cook for 5 mins or until onions are translucent.

Add chicken broth and diced tomato. Bring to boil, reduce heat, cover and simmer for 2 1/2 hrs, stirring occasionally.

Then add tomato paste and beans (drain beans). Cook another 20 mins or until goose is tender. Add salt and pepper to taste and serve.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I made this again this weekend......but added a few new things...

I added some bacon with the ham.

Then added a can of green beans.

It was even better!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I have tried that one and it is great!!
Here is another but kind of a cajun version

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/hunting/r ... sestew.php


----------

